# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  اقا فیزیکم ضعیفه لطفا کمک کنید.

## mehrab98

سلام... 
اقا برم سر اصل مطلب من مدتی بخاطر وقت افراطی که باید برای زیست میزاشتم  خیلی تو فیزیک افت کردم و ریاضی هم همچنین ک تو ریاضی این افت محسوس نیست..
من فیزیک پایم خیلیی داغون شده... پیشم بد نیست باز..
الان میخوام بدونم اقا تو وقت باقی مونده چ مباحثی رو باید خوند تا مطمئن شد که میشه 40 50 زد...
دقیقا بودجه بندی رو نمیدونم اما پیش 1 ام خیلیی خوبه کلا مکانیکم خوبه ... پیش 2 زیاد کار نکردم اما سادس...
پایم ضعیفه هم خیلی طول میکشه سوال کنم هم مفهومارو بلد نیستم خیلی...
این فیلمای فیزیک ره پویان دانش چطورن؟؟؟؟ نیما نوروزی؟؟؟

----------


## Ali77

> سلام... 
> اقا برم سر اصل مطلب من مدتی بخاطر وقت افراطی که باید برای زیست میزاشتم  خیلی تو فیزیک افت کردم و ریاضی هم همچنین ک تو ریاضی این افت محسوس نیست..
> من فیزیک پایم خیلیی داغون شده... پیشم بد نیست باز..
> الان میخوام بدونم اقا تو وقت باقی مونده چ مباحثی رو باید خوند تا مطمئن شد که میشه 40 50 زد...
> دقیقا بودجه بندی رو نمیدونم اما پیش 1 ام خیلیی خوبه کلا مکانیکم خوبه ... پیش 2 زیاد کار نکردم اما سادس...
> پایم ضعیفه هم خیلی طول میکشه سوال کنم هم مفهومارو بلد نیستم خیلی...
> این فیلمای فیزیک ره پویان دانش چطورن؟؟؟؟ نیما نوروزی؟؟؟



سلام دوست عزیز.به نظر من شما فیزیک پیش و مبحث کار و انرژی سال دوم(که خیلی شبیه دینامیک هست) رو کامل بخون 50 میتونی بزنی.چونکه فقط از فیزیک پیش 50% سوال میاد.

----------


## INFERNAL

اینجوری که شما میگین ینی اینکه تو پیش مشکلی ندارین و میخواین رو اینا تمرکز کنین،به نظرتون 3 ماه وقته کمیه تا درس جدید بخونین؟!
شما یه نگاه به درسای پایه بنداز
القا و مغناطیس که چیزی نداره 2 تا سوال میاد و بهتره بخونی از اینا ام که پایین مینویسم حداقل دوتاشون رو کامل بخون+ یه نگاهی ام به فرمولای اونایی رو که نمیخونی ام بنداز،زد و یه سوال دادن که فقط باید جایگذاری کنی اون وقت حسرت میخوری که یه فرمول ساده یادت نیست
نور هندسی 3 تا
مدار تقریبا 2تا
خازن و الکتریسته 2تا
گرما و قانون گاز 2تا
فشار 1

----------


## ah.at

> اینجوری که شما میگین ینی اینکه تو پیش مشکلی ندارین و میخواین رو اینا تمرکز کنین،به نظرتون 3 ماه وقته کمیه تا درس جدید بخونین؟!
> شما یه نگاه به درسای پایه بنداز
> القا و مغناطیس که چیزی نداره 2 تا سوال میاد و بهتره بخونی از اینا ام که پایین مینویسم حداقل دوتاشون رو کامل بخون+ یه نگاهی ام به فرمولای اونایی رو که نمیخونی ام بنداز،زد و یه سوال دادن که فقط باید جایگذاری کنی اون وقت حسرت میخوری که یه فرمول ساده یادت نیست
> نور هندسی 3 تا
> مدار تقریبا 2تا
> خازن و الکتریسته 2تا
> گرما و قانون گاز 2تا
> فشار 1


داداش جریان الکتریکی هر سال 3 تا میاد . همون مداری که نوشتی ...

----------


## INFERNAL

> داداش جریان الکتریکی هر سال 3 تا میاد . همون مداری که نوشتی ...


من اونی رو که چند حلقه و چند باتریه فاکتور گرفتم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## k1ronaldo

> سلام... 
> اقا برم سر اصل مطلب من مدتی بخاطر وقت افراطی که باید برای زیست میزاشتم  خیلی تو فیزیک افت کردم و ریاضی هم همچنین ک تو ریاضی این افت محسوس نیست..
> من فیزیک پایم خیلیی داغون شده... پیشم بد نیست باز..
> الان میخوام بدونم اقا تو وقت باقی مونده چ مباحثی رو باید خوند تا مطمئن شد که میشه 40 50 زد...
> دقیقا بودجه بندی رو نمیدونم اما پیش 1 ام خیلیی خوبه کلا مکانیکم خوبه ... پیش 2 زیاد کار نکردم اما سادس...
> پایم ضعیفه هم خیلی طول میکشه سوال کنم هم مفهومارو بلد نیستم خیلی...
> این فیلمای فیزیک ره پویان دانش چطورن؟؟؟؟ نیما نوروزی؟؟؟


داداش اول قسمت دینامیک و حرکت شناسی فیزیک 2 رو بخون چون میگی بلدی 
بعد برو سراغ فیزیک 3 خیلی سادس مدار هم که 3 تا سوال میاد + مغناطیس خیلی چرته 
بعد برو سراغ فشار و قانون گازها 
سیر تا پیاز خیلی عالی توضیح داده

----------


## fantom

جالبه 
بعضیا یه جور میان میگن پایه سادس هیچی ندار. که من فکر میکنم تنها خنگ جهان منم 

عزیز من،  من یه هفته چگالی و فشار رو خوندم هیچی ازش نفهمیدم بعد چطور میایبد میگید سادس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

درضمن،  فیزیک پیش هم درصدم در حد 50 هست (پس اینجوری نیست که کلا دانش اموز تنبلی باشم)

----------


## zahra.2015

بچه ها ی سوال اگه فصل 1و2پیش نخونی میتونی سوال های نوسان جواب بدی؟ چون وقت کمی مونده و من میخوام رو فصل3-8پیش و کل سوم سرمایه گذاری کنم اصلا دو فصل اول نخوندم ب نظرتون میشه بدون خوندن اون دوتا فصل3روجواب داد؟

----------


## ََARMAN

اره ربطی ندارن به هم فوقش چن تا فرموله


> بچه ها ی سوال اگه فصل 1و2پیش نخونی میتونی سوال های نوسان جواب بدی؟ چون وقت کمی مونده و من میخوام رو فصل3-8پیش و کل سوم سرمایه گذاری کنم اصلا دو فصل اول نخوندم ب نظرتون میشه بدون خوندن اون دوتا فصل3روجواب داد؟

----------


## NOT NOW

راستش رو بخوای الان دارم چگالی و فشار رو میخونم خداییش سادست یا شاید معلم ما ساده گفته خواستی بگو از جزوه واست عکس بگیرم .

----------


## atena.kh

الان توی عیدنوروبازتاب رابخونیدوفشاروفصل گرمارا
ایناهم راحتترازبقیه هستن هم زودجمع میشن 
موفق باشید :Yahoo (99):

----------


## mehrab98

اقا خیلیی ممنون... من به این نتیجه رسیدم با وقتی که دارم باید فیزیک 1 و 2 رو بخونم به علاوه پیش ک بلدم و درصدام خوبه معمولا 60 70 میزنم ... گفتم در حدی میخوام ک کنکورو 40 50 بشه زد بقیه درسام اکی ترن .. فیزیک 3 رو با اینکه معلممون خیلیی خفن درس داد اما دوست ندارم کلا...
خیلیی ممنون.

----------


## NOT NOW

> اقا خیلیی ممنون... من به این نتیجه رسیدم با وقتی که دارم باید فیزیک 1 و 2 رو بخونم به علاوه پیش ک بلدم و درصدام خوبه معمولا 60 70 میزنم ... گفتم در حدی میخوام ک کنکورو 40 50 بشه زد بقیه درسام اکی ترن .. فیزیک 3 رو با اینکه معلممون خیلیی خفن درس داد اما دوست ندارم کلا...
> خیلیی ممنون.


فیزیک 1 فقط بخش آینه ها به نظرم اهمیت داره بقیش خیلی اسونه و نیازی به وقت گذاشتن نداره . فیزیک 2 هم فصل 2 فقط مشکله بقیش اب خوردنه

----------


## mehrab98

> فیزیک 1 فقط بخش آینه ها به نظرم اهمیت داره بقیش خیلی اسونه و نیازی به وقت گذاشتن نداره . فیزیک 2 هم فصل 2 فقط مشکله بقیش اب خوردنه


سلام دوست من... منم دقیقا منظورم : فیزیک 1 = نور هندسی مگه غیر اینه؟؟ 
فیزیک 2 خم من 3 فصل اولو ک مکانیکه خوب بلدم با پیشش 4 رو نخوندم... 5 برام سخته  :Yahoo (21):  6 هم خوبه... کلا فیزیک 2 اسون تر از فیزیک 3 برام.

----------


## NOT NOW

منظورم فیزیک اول دبیرستان بود  :Yahoo (21):  چیزی به این نام خاطرم نیست .

فیزیک دو هم از نظر من درس ساده ای هست.

----------


## mehrab98

> منظورم فیزیک اول دبیرستان بود  چیزی به این نام خاطرم نیست .
> 
> فیزیک دو هم از نظر من درس ساده ای هست.


اره عزیزم متوجهم... به شوخی عرض کردم.... اخه شما گفته بودی :  فیزیک 1 فقط بخش آینه ها به نظرم اهمیت داره بقیش خیلی اسونه و نیازی به وقت گذاشتن نداره    
چون دیگه فیزیک 1 جز نور بقیه ای نداره ک ... بقیش دیگه خیلییی راحته عملا درسی به حساب نمیاد ک ازش بخواد سوالی طرح بشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> سلام... 
> اقا برم سر اصل مطلب من مدتی بخاطر وقت افراطی که باید برای زیست میزاشتم  خیلی تو فیزیک افت کردم و ریاضی هم همچنین ک تو ریاضی این افت محسوس نیست..
> من فیزیک پایم خیلیی داغون شده... پیشم بد نیست باز..
> الان میخوام بدونم اقا تو وقت باقی مونده چ مباحثی رو باید خوند تا مطمئن شد که میشه 40 50 زد...
> دقیقا بودجه بندی رو نمیدونم اما پیش 1 ام خیلیی خوبه کلا مکانیکم خوبه ... پیش 2 زیاد کار نکردم اما سادس...
> پایم ضعیفه هم خیلی طول میکشه سوال کنم هم مفهومارو بلد نیستم خیلی...
> این فیلمای فیزیک ره پویان دانش چطورن؟؟؟؟ نیما نوروزی؟؟؟


پیش دو رو نخونی کلاه میره سرت چون هیچی نداره و خیلی خیلی خیلی سادس

تو پایه هم همه اسونه بجز مقاومت و خازن که سمتش سعی کن نری بیشتر رو اینه ها و گرما و القا وقت بزاری نتیجه بهتر میده

----------


## *Yousef*

فیزیک ۱ بخش زاویه و ایناش آسونه؟ ۱۰بار خوندم نفهمیدم

----------


## _AHMADreza_

پیش 2 + مغناتیس برای یه درصد متوسط رو به پایین

پیش 2 + مغناتیس + فیزیک 1 + گرما متوسط

----------


## mehrab98

> پیش دو رو نخونی کلاه میره سرت چون هیچی نداره و خیلی خیلی خیلی سادس
> 
> تو پایه هم همه اسونه بجز مقاومت و خازن که سمتش سعی کن نری بیشتر رو اینه ها و گرما و القا وقت بزاری نتیجه بهتر میده


اوهوم ممنون... نه من با پیش مشکلی ندارم... پیش 1 ام هم خیلی خوبه خدارو شکر درصد 70 80 داشتم تو 2 فصل اول ک برای همه سخت بود... نوسان و موج هم ک خیلی سادن...
یله احتمالا فق فیزیک 1و 2 و به علاوه 2 فصل اخر فیزک 3 رو بخونم...

----------

